# Double-L's STEEL-CRANK'N RATT-RODDED BIKES



## DoubleL (Jun 2, 2014)

My first post. Been checking it out forever! Great site!  Hope to share with a lot of other rat-rodders out there!


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 5, 2014)

*Nice Collection*

I like your Collection. Photos look professional quality.
I always wondered if a person could remove the center bar that also works as the seat post on a regular bike. I like the look.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 5, 2014)

like your bikes wecome to the cabe from bicycle larry


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 5, 2014)

*I'm a convert!*

Awhile ago I made a stupid post titled " I don't like rat rods" I have since been educated, and some are really awesome machines! I humbly appologize to rat rodders. 

I was always into historical correctness, now I see these bikes as like I said awesome machines.

jim c


----------



## decotriumph (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice bikes indeed.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool collection, welcome to the CABE.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 5, 2014)

Honestherman said:


> I like your Collection. Photos look professional quality.
> I always wondered if a person could remove the center bar that also works as the seat post on a regular bike. I like the look.




He didn't remove the seat tube on those bikes. They were made that way. That frame is on my "gotta have" list as well as that Twin Bar.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Houndog (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice collection...


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 6, 2014)

*Post...*

I know..... But I just wondered if anyone has removed that part on a standard frame bike? 
This is called "Custom Bikes".
 I bet someone has done it in building a bike.
Just asking.




Stinky_Sullivan said:


> He didn't remove the seat tube on those bikes. They were made that way. That frame is on my "gotta have" list as well as that Twin Bar.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Jun 10, 2014)

It has been done.  Here is a very cool custom build going on over at RRB:

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/junk-bros-build-amfer-june-8-2014.83522/


----------

